# Faux Painting



## RCP

I have been researching Faux painting and wanting to expand our services. I found a gal that does it and is willing to work with us as a sub or on commission, still exploring options.
Here are some examples of her work, what do you think?
http://gallery.me.com/haught1#100203


----------



## Bender

Do you want an honest opinion.


----------



## RCP

No, I want you to lie to me and tell me this is one of the greatest ideas ever!

Of course I want your opinion!:notworthy:
I am planning on meeting her and seeing some work up close. The first Faux painter I found was not acceptable!
I don't get to see a lot of it except here.


----------



## Bender

Sorry dear, I didn't mean your idea
I think its a great idea. I'm not sure I like the pics of her work a whole lot.
(Far be it from me to judge:blink


----------



## TooledUp

Bender said:


> I'm not sure I like the pics of her work a whole lot.
> (Far be it from me to judge:blink


Same as him. I think you'd need to see a whole lot more examples of their work to make an honest opinion. Some variations would be good - Marbling, graining and other effects.


----------



## RCP

Thanks guys, it is hard to tell from pix, hope to see more when I meet her.
What is it you don't like, I don't care for the colors/effect of the red/black mottle, but the execution of all look good to me. That is why I am posting, to see what to look for.
That and I am home sick and tired of tv!


----------



## MDRocket

I agree with the lader, her work so far doesnt show me much. I think I'd shop around a bit more.


----------



## Workaholic

Over all it is kind of plain. I like the red walls she did.


----------



## michael tust

*faux painter*

It depends on the area you are from...I do not like to dis other peoples work. about the only way I can put it is it seems like she is a beginner.Also if someone only has 6 pictures of their work , its probably work she has done on her own house.She just may be new to faux finishing.... if she has done this for ten years.... well.. not so good. Two months not too bad.My website is being changed at this time but here are some pictures of my work.My wall finishes will be posted in a month or so.

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

*faux finishes*

Here are some more pics.....I will post more soon.

Michael Tust


----------



## RCP

That is exquisite work! I would love to see more!
In my area there is little, if any of that caliber work. Even in the high end homes there is mostly venetian plaster and glazing.
I am trying to market to the builders/homeowners of homes in the 300,000 to 500,000+ range, which is the "high" here. 
Thanks for all the great input.:thumbup:


----------



## JNLP

michael tust said:


> It depends on the area you are from...I do not like to dis other peoples work. about the only way I can put it is it seems like she is a beginner.Also if someone only has 6 pictures of their work , its probably work she has done on her own house.She just may be new to faux finishing.... if she has done this for ten years.... well.. not so good. Two months not too bad.My website is being changed at this time but here are some pictures of my work.My wall finishes will be posted in a month or so.
> 
> Michael Tust


WOW! That's some great work! :thumbup:


----------



## michael tust

*re pics*

Thank you for the compliments.....Im only going to post the good stuff...most of the rejects have been tossed.


----------



## bikerboy

While it is not of the same caliber as M. Trusts, it is not bad work. Just not fancy. You would probably get more calls for faux along those lines than Mr. Trusts work. (who is very talented).

If she does work for clients, she must have sample boards of her work. Take a look at them.

What happened to you taking some faux classes yourself?


----------



## RCP

I plan on it this summer, I work at an elementary school during the school year. I want to start offering the service and see what the interest level is. I have found there is no one in my area doing this, this gal is 50 miles away. I will need to learn and practice a lot before I could sell it to a customer. I hope that I can learn (and profit) from someone who has the talent and not the customer base I have.


----------



## Roadog

I think your best bet is subbing. I think her work is that of one "starting" out. If you get the jobs that are big enough or worth while, and high end, some of us travel nationwide. Been painting nationwide for 9 years now. (Roadog?) 
Its a tricky business...I worked in a 6 million home on Cape Cod and the owners whined about paying me $3,000 for a strie on 2000 sq. ft. (Years ago) but in the next breath were talking about buying $25,000 chain of titanium for there boat dock they ordered from Japan. The int. straight paint cost them $70,000...? You have to sell it! and to sell it you need great samples if you are wanting the bigger dollars. 
Finishes like Venetian Plaster are big money finishes and honestly you are better off learning it yourself. They key is not pay tons of money on learning a certain product, but learn the techniques or mechanics of the finish/plaster that is basic for them all.
Theres five basic mechanics. Strie, stipple, spongeing, ragging, and frottage, (Bender Faux) and all of these are what is used for marbling and graining. Its kind of were they came from. M. Tust work is great looking and i'm sure he used these same mechanics. 
I'm sure this person can help enhance your business. I'm gearing up to head to Virginia to sub for a company that just got a large job and has never done a job that big. To me its small, walls are only 20ft in foyer but she never worked staging, dosnt know how to set up, and probably will not be productive at that hieght for the first time. Another question you might run by this girl you interveiw. Staging? And ceilings.


----------



## RCP

Great advice Roaddog! Thank you!


----------



## michael tust

Roadog said:


> I think your best bet is subbing. I think her work is that of one "starting" out. If you get the jobs that are big enough or worth while, and high end, some of us travel nationwide. Been painting nationwide for 9 years now. (Roadog?)
> Its a tricky business...I worked in a 6 million home on Cape Cod and the owners whined about paying me $3,000 for a strie on 2000 sq. ft. (Years ago) but in the next breath were talking about buying $25,000 chain of titanium for there boat dock they ordered from Japan. The int. straight paint cost them $70,000...? You have to sell it! and to sell it you need great samples if you are wanting the bigger dollars.
> Finishes like Venetian Plaster are big money finishes and honestly you are better off learning it yourself. They key is not pay tons of money on learning a certain product, but learn the techniques or mechanics of the finish/plaster that is basic for them all.
> Theres five basic mechanics. Strie, stipple, spongeing, ragging, and frottage, (Bender Faux) and all of these are what is used for marbling and graining. Its kind of were they came from. M. Tust work is great looking and i'm sure he used these same mechanics.
> I'm sure this person can help enhance your business. I'm gearing up to head to Virginia to sub for a company that just got a large job and has never done a job that big. To me its small, walls are only 20ft in foyer but she never worked staging, dosnt know how to set up, and probably will not be productive at that hieght for the first time. Another question you might run by this girl you interveiw. Staging? And ceilings.


 
I think I will just wait for Roadog to post a reply...This person can put it in better words than I. Roadog is exactly correct when said ...do not pay big bucks on product!!!!! Pay for technic,since its 90 % artist 10% product.But if you do go to school for this and nobody does it around you.......well it just may be worth it. I never learned wall finishes because that was my wifes area...( ive tried but... not too bad ,not too good.) 


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

RCP said:


> I plan on it this summer, I work at an elementary school during the school year. I want to start offering the service and see what the interest level is. I have found there is no one in my area doing this, this gal is 50 miles away. I will need to learn and practice a lot before I could sell it to a customer. I hope that I can learn (and profit) from someone who has the talent and not the customer base I have.


 
Actualy RCP if you went to school to learn faux,you could do the smaller jobs at first and sub out the larger jobs. If you do sub out the larger jobs you would then know more of how to chose or rate the people you sub .since your eye will be more educated.The most common things we are asked to do are wall finishes.But you have to show the clients what you can do to give them ideas.There are many schools now available to learn from.... (the price keeps going up and hours seem to be 8 a day at the most...plus airfare , hotel , food, time off work , ect... Some good schools ,some bad.I had a school in Arizona but recently moved back to San Fran. I will possibly continue. when I get settled again. Am happy to answer any questions for you.

Michael Tust


----------



## RCP

michael tust said:


> Actualy RCP if you went to school to learn faux,you could do the smaller jobs at first and sub out the larger jobs. If you do sub out the larger jobs you would then know more of how to chose or rate the people you sub .since your eye will be more educated.The most common things we are asked to do are wall finishes.But you have to show the clients what you can do to give them ideas.There are many schools now available to learn from.... (the price keeps going up and hours seem to be 8 a day at the most...plus airfare , hotel , food, time off work , ect... Some good schools ,some bad.I had a school in Arizona but recently moved back to San Fran. I will possibly continue. when I get settled again. Am happy to answer any questions for you.
> 
> Michael Tust


More great advice, thank you! Welcome to the forum!
This is a great place for me to begin to educate my eye.:notworthy:

We talked about this last month too and I got some great advice from roadog then, http://www.painttalk.com/f16/faux-painting-4267/

There is a school in Utah http://www.fauxassured.com/
I'd be interested in your opinion.

I am looking forward to this new venture!
One of the issues I need to consider is the sub issue. In Utah Licensing is tough and regulated better than some states. That is a whole nother thread!
Might work to have an employee that can teach me the basics.


----------



## Roadog

Faux assured is new wall finishes BUT...it is all based on one product and that is Faux Effects. You cant buy that downtown. Order only and some of it you cant buy unless you have been to one of the schools. I think its best learned on any product....saying that, I do use the FE glaze and Mike Macneil told me to try graining with the faux creme. I do now use some of there stuff for graining. A lot of what the schools offer, I couldnt give away to my clients, but i'm in a more traditional paint area. New England....They dont get too funky here. I know the person who owns that school in Utah and I know she stays busy and makes good money....so ...sometimes the school seems costly, but you get it back on the first job usually. Not only that but you then have another painting outlet. And with the week of school, your up & going in a week....not months to years trying to learn it on the fly.
Another thing to look at is Mindy, at Faux Assured had an apprenticeship program where when she got big jobs you go in, work with her and she teaches it on the walls/ceilings which is much better than a sample board. Glaze in a corner isnt the same as painting when going for effect.

Or...find me a building. I'll come out. I have another business that teaches on the road and its all for good causes. Trying to get our non-profit. http://www.dpap.org


----------



## michael tust

RCP said:


> More great advice, thank you! Welcome to the forum!
> This is a great place for me to begin to educate my eye.:notworthy:
> 
> We talked about this last month too and I got some great advice from roadog then, http://www.painttalk.com/f16/faux-painting-4267/
> 
> There is a school in Utah http://www.fauxassured.com/
> I'd be interested in your opinion.
> 
> I am looking forward to this new venture!
> One of the issues I need to consider is the sub issue. In Utah Licensing is tough and regulated better than some states. That is a whole nother thread!
> Might work to have an employee that can teach me the basics.


 
Well I have just recently have been on other forums dedicated to faux finishing and have seen her name pop up quite a bit, Have only heard nice things said about her. I belive she likes the faux effects product line which is very popular. I have only used a small amount of this product,but people swear by it. Its kinda like ...one person says sherwin williams is the best,others benny moore and so on.Most people will say you get your money back in a job or two,and I aggree. Most important is how good is the teacher? Well again I have only heard good things about her.You should call her and talk to her if possible and see if you are comfortable with what she says...like what will I learn? How many diff. samples will I do ? and any other questions you may have.If you are willing to travel then maybey check out other schools and compare. From what I have heard she is very reputable, but cannot speak from experience.If youdecide to go to school,practice on some rooms in your home...Doing 350 square feet is a bit diff. then a 2 or 3 square foot sample to say the least.I would go for it.Im not sure I understood about the tough lic laws ?Could you explain ?

Michael Tust


----------



## RCP

I should say tougher than most. You have to pass legal and business test, show insurance and ability to bond. Hardest for most is to prove experience, show 2 years experience (not 1099 must be W2) working in trade. Plus pay fees and Lien Recovery Fund. Do Continuing Education and a few others.
They do check for license on job site and fine those without. We still have problems with unlicensed hacks, nothing like what I have read about from states with no regs.
What this means to me that anyone I sub work to has to licensed, unless it is a one time, under 600 job. Or I treat them as an employee.


----------



## michael tust

RCP said:


> I should say tougher than most. You have to pass legal and business test, show insurance and ability to bond. Hardest for most is to prove experience, show 2 years experience (not 1099 must be W2) working in trade. Plus pay fees and Lien Recovery Fund. Do Continuing Education and a few others.
> 
> They do check for license on job site and fine those without. We still have problems with unlicensed hacks, nothing like what I have read about from states with no regs.
> What this means to me that anyone I sub work to has to licensed, unless it is a one time, under 600 job. Or I treat them as an employee.


In California it is similar...you need 4 years min. experience in that trade under a licsensed contractor to get a licsence . Also you must pass a test for the law part and a test for the trade part, But they rarely check for your licsense. Many hacks here too.. illegals bid the job for a lot less and people hire them to save money.Plus if you have an employe you must pay workman comp insurance.

Michael Tust


----------



## RCP

Roadog said:


> Or...find me a building. I'll come out. I have another business that teaches on the road and its all for good causes. Trying to get our non-profit. http://www.dpap.org


I'll start looking! Not too many old buildings here
Mostly old wooden barns!
Thanks



michael tust said:


> In California it is similar...you need 4 years min. experience in that trade under a licsensed contractor to get a licsence . Also you must pass a test for the law part and a test for the trade part, But they rarely check for your licsense. Many hacks here too.. illegals bid the job for a lot less and people hire them to save money.Plus if you have an employe you must pay workman comp insurance.
> 
> Michael Tust


California, Arizona, Nevada and Utah have similar License requirements, as far as accepting a license as proof of experience, I think they all are reciprocal states. I hear the CSLB is not real effective.


----------



## michael tust

RCP said:


> I'll start looking! Not too many old buildings here
> Mostly old wooden barns!
> Thanks
> 
> 
> California, Arizona, Nevada and Utah have similar License requirements, I think they all are reciprocal states. I hear the CSLB is not real effective.


In California the fee for a 2 year license I think is 300 $ .... in Arizona it cost me 1100 $


----------



## RCP

Heck, who needs classes or training! 
I stayed home sick today and watched HGTV, I can do it all now, no problem!?!:blink:
I can't believe some of the things I saw!


----------



## nEighter

Explain please! HGTV is both our friend and foe.. please tell us what you saw!! :lol:


----------



## WisePainter

did someone say HGTV, I am here now, continue...


----------



## RCP

There is a new man in my life, he can create brilliant homes with his bare hands, he can use products in ways no mere mortal can do, there is no priming, no surface that cannot be made new again, it is Carter! 
He and his limpwristed purple shirted, collar up companions can spread expensive Birch papers over rough sanded plaster without a worry, spread venetian plaster over brick with their bare hands!


----------



## WisePainter

woman has lost it.


----------



## RCP

And now it is snowing!!!:cursing:


----------

